# THE BEST HUSBAND....



## pdswife (Feb 7, 2005)

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club. A cell phone on a

bench

rings and a man engages the hands -free speaker function and begins to

talk

Everyone else in the room stops to listen.



MAN: "Hello"



WOMAN: "Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"



MAN: "Yes"



WOMAN: "I am at the mall now and found this beautiful leather coat it's

only

$1,000. Is it OK if I buy it?"



MAN: "Sure,..go ahead if you like it that much."



WOMAN: "I also stopped by the ! Mercedes dealership and saw the new

2004

models. I saw one I really liked."



MAN: "How much?"



WOMAN: "$60,000"



MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."



WOMAN: "Great! Oh, and one more thing...the house we wanted last year

is

back on the market. They're asking $950,000."



MAN: "Well, then go ahead and give them an offer, but just offer

$900,000"



WOMAN: "OK. I'll see you later! I love you!"



MAN: "Bye, I love you, too." The man hangs up. The other men in the

locker

room are looking at him in astonishment.



Then he asks: "Anyone know who this phone belongs to?"


----------



## middie (Feb 7, 2005)

roflmao


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 7, 2005)

than one is really funny, and probably has some truth to it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> roflmao




ditto


----------



## luvs (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## lyndalou (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh, was a good one.


----------



## keen kook (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY! That was MY cellphone!


----------

